# Maritime Info required for future generations



## rememberswans (Nov 22, 2007)

I am currently compiling a website of the Dismantling of the Cranes at Swan Hunter Shipyard in Wallsend. The reason for this is that future generation will not know what once stood tall and proud on the banks of the River Tyne. These iconic cranes represent an industrial heritage that will be lost forever. 

As part of the site I am sourcing photos and movies of ships that were once built at Swan Hunters in excess of 1600 ships were built of which 400 were naval vessels in the yards 130 years existence.

Anyone who has pictures or information relating to Swan Hunters and would like to donate them to this site please contact me. 

Anyone who has worked at Swans and has any stories please also please contact me.

We must ensure future generations never forget what went before them and what once was a world renowned shipyard.

You can visit the website at 

http://www.madiephotography.co.uk and click on the relevant link.

See the daily blog on how work is progressing.

Many thanks 

Rememberswans


----------

